
WHO says there's 'no evidence' that recovered Covid-19 patients are immune - ilamont
https://www.mprnews.org/story/2020/04/25/npr-no-evidence-that-recovered-covid-19-patients-are-immune-who-says
======
Gibbon1
I wish people would stop obsessing about this.

